# Sticky  Accessory Sales Rules



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pensacola Fishing Forum (referred here after as PFF) expresses you (the seller) are completely responsible for the legality of what you are selling, who you are selling it to, and your legal ability to sell it. This applies not only to guns but any firearm accessories. Verification of the identity of every buyer and any transfer of dealers involved is important. Since there are members that live in different states, please educate yourself on the legalities of sales/trades across state lines. Contact a local FFL when in doubt. 

PFF is no way responsible for any issues that may arise in and express no warranties on anyone or anything.

A PFF member must have 50 contributing posts and must be a member for at least 3 months to post items for sale/trade. 

Every posting for an item for sale must have a sale price. If the item you are looking to post is for trade, be as specific as possible for trade options. 

There will be NO AUCTIONING.

If a seller/buyer have an issue, conduct yourselves in a curt, professional manner free of obscenities on the PFF. PM’s can be used if you must voice yourself.

This is a classified section only, a “sticky” will be at the top of the Firearm Sales section for reviews. Reviews will be posted here so there will be no need for a new thread for each individual review.

A rating system (review) for a seller/buyer may be used for dealings that may raise concern for future transactions. Please use appropriate language due to children that may view posts.

There is a place in your user profile that tells other members where you are located. If you don’t care to use this option, please post the location of the firearm or accessory in your post. 

Ads placed may not be “bumped” for a 24 hour period. If you have not sold/traded your item and it has been posted for a considerable time, please re-evaluate your asking price or you may want to consider selling it at another time.

If you are selling an item that you don’t mind shipping, please include estimated shipping costs. Protect your firearm/accessory with insurance. Take pictures of it before it is shipped out. Save all communications and retain for your records.

If another member post an item for sale/trade, and you do not agree with the value posted by said member-please keep comments to yourself or a polite PM to the seller may actually help them out.

If/when you sell or trade your item, edit your original post at the top to include ***SOLD*** that way other members will know. You may leave any information to include pictures for future sales/comparisons. 

Other rules may be added at a later date.


----------

